# The Hugo Rivera Mega-Muscle Interview



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A few months ago, I ran an interview on Bodybuilding Secrets dot com with natural bodybuilding champion Hugo Rivera. The story, titled “Introducing Hugo Rivera” brought in so many questions and so much positive feedback, that I decided to bring Hugo back a second time and share his muscle-building knowledge with Tom Venuto Dot com [...]

*Read More...*


----------

